# Sticky  SAS Twitter Directory



## Isildur

Hi all, anyone uses twitter, feel free to add me. Link in my signature.  And post your twitter here too!


----------



## FitterHappier

Why not, just started it and it's gonna look a bit weird with no one following me.

https://twitter.com/Jamielfc


----------



## daniz023

I'll add you both! Just started mine too, @TweetsFromAG.
I find it helps to write


----------



## milo2020

sure...follow me back...and to everyone else who would like to feel free: https://twitter.com/DylanRees88


----------



## ohm

ohmygollygarsh

I rarely directly use it, though, but I have some other stuff linked to it.


----------



## Daylight

There should be a sticky for Twitter in the Social Anxiety Friends and Connections section.


----------



## Charmander

Twitter is so much better than Facebook.

https://twitter.com/Mozzajunior


----------



## Reposada

I just followed everybody - mine is stupid - just follow a couple tv shows and fans of those shows, but would love to follow more & be followed, esp. people on here who are so cool and sweet, and understand about being sensitive to all these social requirements these days, sheesh! (feel free to ignore me or drop me if I'm too ridiculous with the tv stuff - I'd understand!)

Oh I'm @GailConn2


----------



## TheGoldenCage

Mine is @ovelhatimida 
I mostly tweet quotes that make me feel happy in the moment.


----------



## restinfish

https://twitter.com/liesfuelfires i'll follow all of you yay


----------



## silicone93

@shamilnunhuck


----------



## jessgirl

@sweetchickey


----------



## burgerchuckie

@burgeralistair. Follow me guys


----------



## Genelle

https://twitter.com/Genelle_Aimee


----------



## Reposada

I've been away and think my account lost a bunch of follows. I'll add everybody again  I'm an INFJ if anybody's interested in Briggs Meyers (and I follow a couple tv shows but will try to not do many posts as I know that can be annoying). Maybe I'll look for some good quotes about the advantages (or at least good qualities) of being shy and quiet.

Hope everybody's having a good experience with Twitter! Seems a bit less daunting than Facebook to me, so far.

Oh I'm @GailConn2 - live in Deep South, USA, but don't reflect the typical politics or religious leanings that you'd expect. Just an outlier, in every possible way.


----------



## berlingot

http://twitter.com/berlingotiere


----------



## cak

https://twitter.com/RadiantxDreams


----------



## Cyclonic

@Madax_89


----------



## BoBooBoo

Ah, what the heck, here is mine: @acraftychemist 

I tend to babble and share sciencey stuff probably nobody cares about.


----------



## lucyinthesky

@tolstoytherapy I sometimes post about books and make irrelevant rants :b


----------



## starburst93

@cheesysmile if you wanna follow


----------



## JadedCalalily

@MsApexPredatorx


----------



## pukehappyness

@nmu22 

if anyone is interested. Ill follow you backs


----------



## alee

Hey peeps feel free to stalk me @ahmedaleemalik


----------



## QuietCatLover

Dejitarumichiko is my twitter handle, I tweet about technology and cool stuff like that. Please follow me


----------



## prayingcally84

New around here but going to add my Twitter. I am a bit shy to add people just yet because I feel they will be like, "Who is this following me?!" lol

https://twitter.com/prayingcally84


----------



## hypestyle

Over 21 folks, you can look up @Hypestyles

peace


----------



## cak

Did I put mine already? Sorry if I did, but here it is again.
@RadiantxDreams


----------



## won

https://twitter.com/b_ete

Follow me and let's talk 
Also, I tweet in Japanese/Korean sometimes, not just English


----------



## thequietmanuk

https://twitter.com/dj1891 I follow back.


----------



## JMaria06

@JubelMaria I follow back =)


----------



## Daylight

@DavidWanderlust


----------



## fonz

Please follow me,so I don't look too pathetic. I'll follow back.
https://twitter.com/midaso240


----------



## Charmander

https://twitter.com/charizarzar
I tweet more than I go on FB.


----------



## 123destiny

https://twitter.com/123destinyllc

Jon


----------



## SupaDupaFly

https://twitter.com/Supadupafly316

Ill follow back


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I'm kind of new to Twitter, so I don't really have any followers. Feel free to follow me. I'll follow you, too. 

https://twitter.com/silendisson


----------



## blue the puppy

https://twitter.com/blue_the_puppy please follow me!


----------



## thequietmanuk

https://twitter.com/dj1891 feel free to add, I follow back.


----------



## slytherin

https://twitter.com/cockneythug

i think im really funny


----------



## Shygirl427

Follow me please: unspokenwords88

 thanks in advance!


----------



## won

twitter.com/b_ete


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Boo. ^_^

https://twitter.com/StrangetoBehold


----------



## millenniumman75

#IAmNotATwit :lol


----------



## Xtraneous

#IHaveNoIdeaWhatImDoing


----------



## retracekim

twitter.com/retracekim

I just BS about current events-politics, music, sport mostly. Or what I see is funny.


----------



## tpol

@tpol02 only teens please no offense


----------



## inerameia

@omofca I'll follow back


----------



## RichBigD

@FRichie001

Feel free to tweet me or follow!


----------



## ryancc

https://twitter.com/RyanCordell4322

now i will be self conscious about whether or not my latest tweets make me look good


----------



## CWe

Hey My sas Folks!

Follow me! i think im somewhat entertaning

http://www.twitter.com/CWe_87even


----------



## fIashforward

Don't really wanna post the proper link as it's just my name, but here's the link to it.

Follow me and I'll follow back - and let me know if you're from SAS if you like 

http://bit.ly/1662nXR


----------



## microbopeep

@StrangerinChi <--- Feel free to follow as I do follow back! =]]


----------



## matty

millenniumman75 said:


> #IAmNotATwit :lol


Someone report this man for trolling the forums.


----------



## Raynic781

My Twitter is: Raytwizzy (it's a lame name, but oh well! I was in 9th or 10th grade when I made it). I follow back btw, I'll be following you all tomorrow when I get on Twitter.


----------



## Dat Gyul

I'm pretty boring I won't lie but if you want to follow
https://twitter.com/desilana


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Loadeddoorknobs.
Though, I don't tweet much, sadly.


----------



## avoidobot3000

https://twitter.com/bm_giles

I'm new and need followers. I follow back.


----------



## Idgie

https://twitter.com/fonda_renee I have like 1 follower. Someone follow me.


----------



## jcmp7754

http://twitter.com/elektrikbuz88

just made one a couple days ago lol


----------



## jap

Hi, I'm new here on the site. Feel free to follow me on twitter! I'll follow all of you tomorrow as I have to work tonight.  twitter.com/japmorales or @japmorales thanks!


----------



## valeriemoralesx

https://twitter.com/ValerieMoralesx


----------



## MoniqueS

@MoniqueSeibel. I just starting tweeting regularly again.


----------



## randomperson

Message me for my Twitter


----------



## azureyoshi

[redacted]


----------



## dizzyizzy919

https://twitter.com/dizzyizzy919
I'll follow you back if you follow me.


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE

@CHUGGINGCOFFEE 

Follow me if you want to


----------



## hoodooed

https://twitter.com/erythroexistent

It's almost empty and I haven't used it in a long while, but I'd be happy to get back on and follow everyone!


----------



## alieneyed

I used to get on Twitter all the time. Then I gave up, and now I made a new one: @alieneyed (naturally). Follow me for disappointment.


----------



## pehrj

@pbgeor2

Just started it. Will follow back anyone who follows me.


----------



## inerameia

https://twitter.com/omofca I follow back


----------



## Steve123

@usertube2 https://twitter.com/usertube2 I usually use it to follow others or retweet people wittier and more clever than myself... but occasionally I'll tweet to my mostly spambot contingent of followers


----------



## laura024

https://twitter.com/LauraLangenberg

New to Twitter


----------



## sacgirl88

my twitter is: https://twitter.com/sacgirl88


----------



## Warpedsanity

@warpedsanity on twitter


----------



## hmweasley

I'm @hmweasley on Twitter. I'm constantly on too, even if I'm not tweeting.

ETA: I will follow anyone back, but a lot of the time I don't even realize that someone has followed me. (Whether it's because I saw and then forgot before following back or because I didn't get the notification or whatever.) But if I don't follow back and you message me, then I'll be sure to follow you back.


----------



## Snow Bunny

@DeceitfulYou
https://twitter.com/DeceitfulYou

Quite new. Mainly seem to be tweeting about pancakes so far.


----------



## indigojes

@indigojes Follow me!


----------



## HopefulDreamer

https://twitter.com/AshleyND869


----------



## alee

https://www.twitter.com/ahmedalee87

U know what to do ;-)


----------



## Lain

.


----------



## Merlon

@Freelancer636 add me if you want to chat.


----------



## inerameia

@niramo95
I try to appear somewhat normal >.<


----------



## fictionz

You can talk to me @crazynified 
There's even a Twitter buddy system made up for people who wanna make friends on Twitter using hashtag #TwitterBuddyScheme


----------



## Shizuma

I just registered on twitter, I'm @ShizumaV


----------



## SeraphSoul

My Twitter
I post mainly things about my favorite band... xP lol
But if you don't mind, you can follow me because that would make me happy to have someone to talk to on Twitter. ;w;
I will favorite some of your tweets & maybe comment on them too. ^^

I have actual people I know irl who follow me on Twitter though, so I don't post my _really _sad stuff on Twitter, they go on my Tumblr You can follow me there too if you want. ^^ That would also be nice. ^^

But I ask, please read a bit about me before you follow...I'm afraid some of things I post may not be to your liking or something & I don't want you to feel regretful. =(


----------



## retracekim

I have a new twitter account tailored more for freethinking/politics.

This is a kind of "closeted" account as I'm not fully out to all my friends..

So if you have a twitter account and want to follow then do so. I would greatly appreciate it and will return the favor!

link: https://twitter.com/HeathenCarter


----------



## dlBudd

Here's mine: @LifeInSlowLanes


----------



## ineverwipe

@macknillan


----------



## Uncle Charlie

@nbthereal

Haven't been very active lately, but plan to get back into it. I'll return the favor as well.


----------



## Nada

.


----------



## Schmosby

I've never got twitter, it's the same as facebook statuses except they can only be very short and you had to log into another site to post them, i have the same issue with instagram, very odd.


----------



## DisturbedWorld1776

*I have twitter*



Isildur said:


> Hi all, anyone uses twitter, feel free to add me. Link in my signature.  And post your twitter here too!


my twitter @momokazzam12345


----------



## londonguy202

My twitter handle is @kartd200 formally surfer24


----------



## londonguy202

SeraphSoul said:


> My Twitter


Would love to add you but due to twitter's follower limit. I cant' Add me anyway on @kartd200


----------



## pehrj

http://www.twitter.com/pbgeor

I will follow back.


----------



## cybernaut

pehrj said:


> http://www.twitter.com/pbgeor
> 
> I will follow back.


I just added you on Twitter . I made a twitter a week ago. I have a love-hate relationship with it..but the things that I follow are things that matter to me. I also prefer it over FB big time. I hate it. My name is kind of similar to the one that I have on here, btw.


----------



## s0mebody

Follow me @dwardnajera, I'll follow back.

I just left FB, so Im more active on twitter now.


----------



## hailthefury

Active at least every couple of days on there (usually more though lol) like it more than facebook..

http://www.twitter.com/hailthefury


----------



## owls

@forkentina


----------



## betrayedninja

Add me https://twitter.com/dj1891 I follow back


----------



## nogoodmacaroon

https://twitter.com/cjfont84 that's me


----------



## max87

https://twitter.com/maxdt
NOTE: i do not write in english in my twitter and a lot of what i write is about politics...


----------



## Vanderfee

Bit anxious adding new people but what the heck right?! 

Feel free to add me @sirwildrice


----------



## Kirsty1987

https://twitter.com/kirstyfox1987 meh why not


----------



## entangled

https://twitter.com/misssssssssssy


----------



## bigwigglystyle

If anyone wants to follow that would be awesome. Mostly into NFL , tattoos and nerdy stuff like comics and video games. My handle is: ThereIsKnowHope

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## lovedrunkmemory

@leavemyheart_


----------



## Russian Red

Hey :')

My Twitter!

Feel free to follow me or @ me or w/e haha. I'll re-follow you and I'm always happy to chat and make new friends ^_^


----------



## Redfan45x

I just followed everyone who posted on this thread!
Mine is https://twitter.com/Redfan45x


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just created one for my music so you can add me if you please. See my signature for the link


----------



## cak

https://twitter.com/RadiantxDreams


----------



## mcpon

https://twitter.com/mcpon14


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

i'm on twitter all the time. don't be scared to follow/ tweet me!

http://twitter.com/knotbyname


----------



## kiirby

@danrkirby

I'm so desperate. I was super confident I'd be able to independently gather up support with tweets about current affairs, but NO ONE CARES.


----------



## TabbyTab

Aye YOU should follow me causeima15yroldloserwithnolife hahaa yeah but no I mainly retweet crap I think is funny and other stuff I enjoy I also live tweet when spn is on so expect a bunch of melodramatic tweets every Tuesday at 9 pm hurhr https://mobile.twitter.com/corndaddy59


----------



## NormalLad

music071 said:


> brendanb7b


Doesn't work

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## SD92

@SD1992z

I don't post much, though.


----------



## Fairykins

Fairyfluf

It's mostly random stuff I'm thinking and me trying to be funny/poetic (and failing)


----------



## sophiam

@ idk_sophia


----------



## blueidealist26

***

https://twitter.com/erica067

Follow me, I'll follow back. I tweet a lot lol.


----------



## undyingUmbrage

https://twitter.com/1ainiwakura
dont tweet much :V


----------



## Anjelliex

https://twitter.com/Anjelliecax

Not that anyone will be interested in what I tweet. I just tweet what I'm thinking since I have no one else to talk to but myself haha. 
Might start talking about my SA experiences though.


----------



## gopherinferno

https://twitter.com/audreytheworst


----------



## thebigofan

I don't tweet much but It would be nice to get new followers. 
https://twitter.com/michellebigofan


----------



## macky

www.Twitter.com/macaphilly

Can sometimes tweet absolute rubbish, but would love to talk to other ST sufferers.


----------



## blueidealist26

macky said:


> www.Twitter.com/macaphilly
> 
> Can sometimes tweet absolute rubbish, but would love to talk to other ST sufferers.


Followed you! My twitter handle is erobe067.


----------



## Ruderz

https://twitter.com/Ruderzz


----------



## jennykaylynn

@jennykaylynn I'll follow back


----------



## CJanene

@TADdietot I post about bands and shows I'm watching. Thats about it


----------



## fictionz

Come come!


----------



## iminnocentenough

@imbredDolphins

I'm trying to get on more, but I'll be happy to chat with people if they have the time!


----------



## iminnocentenough

ImbredDolphins <----


----------



## Lehus

Followed most people here. 
Follow me here.
Always nice to meet new people.


----------



## Lehus

Followed most people here.
Love meeting new people.
https://twitter.com/SuhelHaq


----------



## Fat Man

Here is my Twitter thing... here... https://twitter.com/NanoProjectS2nd

Lets all be Twitter friends... Yay-hoo!


----------



## kittycatwindow

My twitter is my pride & joy. Mainly me trying to be funny, a lot of which revolves around my social incompetence, so you guys might enjoy it... 
https://twitter.com/kittycatwindow


----------



## GGTFM

Ganganthefatman

I mostly just put some pictures up once in a while. I'll follow back.


----------



## Ella Shae

Twitter.com/Ellashaexx


----------



## The Patriot

Hi. I've made some great connections on twitter these last 2 years or so, I've been there awhile and I've met some very supportive and understanding people who are there to read and over advice, love being on twitter some of the time, its fun at times, especially some of the hashtags, and the people you meet, I stay away from any political talk and try not to get into heavy debates. Social Media is not a place you'd think to find the sensitive but twitter (facebook is too family oriented and I try hard to avoid that place) provides me with people who understand me and who I've fostered friendships with. I'm Chad for those who don't know, you're welcome to follow me (I'm the guy with the BlueJays Avi) you can't miss me. I'm under the user name Generalstar 

If you wish to add me there are a couple of things I must make clear 

1. Please don't mention out in the open about meeting me here (Obviously you won't, but its good to be reminded) 
2. I've made this clear to others on twitter, when you follow please don't just fav and retweet every tweet (there's a guy on twitter who use to do that and it annoyed me) Thanks 
3. I have alot of other people on twitter who I communicate with if you follow me I'll try and chat with you or acknowledge you when I can but sometimes I communicate soley through my random tweets. 
4. I tweet about Soaps, if you don't watch or don't care that's fine but I post my thoughts for those who do 
5. Please don't use it to promote or advertise anything on my TL, again this is just a precaution 

Please don't let any of this scare you though, I welcome anyone who wants to join I'm friendly, I like to joke around, make random or sometimes interesting or thought provoking tweets. I really need some real people to follow again, been a while, join my cult (I mean my Twitter Family) 

I refer to my followers as Chaderacks.


----------



## The Patriot

Ella Shae said:


> Twitter.com/Ellashaexx


 Hey Ella I'm Chad just wanted to let you know that I went ahead and followed you (I won't mention this place)


----------



## The Patriot

jennykaylynn said:


> @jennykaylynn I'll follow back


 Hey just wanted to let you know that I followed you on twitter, I'm Chad Generalstar if that's okay. As I told someone else I won't mention that we're from SAS I'll refer to it as that uhm place lol or something else.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Heres my twitter username. You can add me if you want. I'm new to twitter so I don't have a lot of followers lol. https://twitter.com/VenturaNator


----------



## Karaleigh

Hey guys, my twitter is twitter.com/khoine13, I follow back :3

I mainly just rant about my day and post the odd photo..


----------



## 3Haney

My username is @Ronaldhaney, just message me and let me know that you are a member of SAS.


----------



## meghankira

i'm meghan_talbot.... follow me and let me know you're from SAS!!


----------



## meghankira

or like chad said... just say you're from *the place* if you want... i'll follow back


----------



## Akhilleus

mine is @vyzamp, follow!!!


----------



## AHolivier

.


----------



## naptime

Here's mine.. https://twitter.com/A_J_McLaren

I mainly tweet about my cycling and that's about it..


----------



## PinkIllusion

OutsideTheBox07


----------



## jtb3485

https://twitter.com/JasonBrucks

My tweets are very sporadic but I would probably tweet more if I had more followers.


----------



## Er2812

@erunde21 If you let me know you're from SAS I'll follow back!


----------



## naptime

I have a new Twitter that I just started.. @1anxiouscyclist

Feel free to follow me. A lot of my tweets are anxiety related.

My other twitter is a few posts up.


----------



## gopherinferno

@AudreyTheworst

follow me, b*tcheeeesss


----------



## Don Gio

Just started twitter today.....never had any use for it until someone asked me to get on so i'm on follow if you like *MrSweetback78* follow everyone back.


----------



## ImmortalOne

https://twitter.com/plasma_samus

Giving the site another go


----------



## Plasma

https://twitter.com/ruach12355


----------



## Ithendra

I'm @*jiangyin* and @*tabularasacc*. @jiangyin is my personal, everyday account, and @TabulaRasacc is purely for writing updates.


----------



## iminnocentenough

@imbredDolphins


----------



## derpresion

https://twitter.com/1corpsey


----------



## RockNroses

https://twitter.com/Ethereal_Dust It's irrelevant but whatever x)


----------



## natsume

@siowp0ke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueUpQuark

@TheMadIntegral

Some have said that they couldn't find it so here is another link

Twitter.com @TheMadIntegral


----------



## welcome to nonexistence

I used twitter for a couple of years, because trolling is a fun hobby, but I can't even remember any of my usernames, although I really want to read some of my dumb tweets again. If I ever remember the names, will I be able to find my accounts, or will they have been completely scrubbed after a certain period of inactivity?


----------



## derpresion

https://twitter.com/1corpsey

follow me n ill follow u backk


----------



## FlowerLover

*I'm also an INFJ *



Reposada said:


> I've been away and think my account lost a bunch of follows. I'll add everybody again  I'm an INFJ if anybody's interested in Briggs Meyers (and I follow a couple tv shows but will try to not do many posts as I know that can be annoying). Maybe I'll look for some good quotes about the advantages (or at least good qualities) of being shy and quiet.
> 
> Hope everybody's having a good experience with Twitter! Seems a bit less daunting than Facebook to me, so far.
> 
> I'm also an INFJ and my user is WoWguidery and the name I use is FL.


----------



## FlowerLover

http://twitter.com/wowguidery

I'd love to have people!!! <3


----------



## valleo

https://twitter.com/valerie9521


----------



## itssimplynena

https://twitter.com/itssimplynena

Please let me know you are from this board community, if you follow.

-Nena


----------



## jjoanna

http://www.twitter.com/lilyc0ve


----------



## LilMeRich

https://twitter.com/LilMeRich
@LilMeRich


----------



## JohannaR

https://twitter.com/JohannaRozkrut

I tweet about various interests of mine. Please, follow me only if you're genuinely interested, not just to gain a follow back.


----------



## cak

RadiantxDreams


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

https://twitter.com/SnakeTessa


----------

